# vi-problem "terminal too wide" oder "Screen t

## mcpi

hallöle,

nun habe ich wieder ein neues problem(!?!?). diesmal mit dem vi. 

starte ich z.Bsp. vi im gnome-terminal, so meldet dieser mir "terminal too wide" und ich muss ich den vi beenden, dass fenster kleiner machen und ihn dann erneut starten. hmmm   :Rolling Eyes: 

starte ich den vi in einem xterm, so meldet der vi: "Screen too large for internal buffer".

ich habe eine auflösung von 1400 x 1050 und möchte diese natürlich auch ausnutzen. d.h. wenn ich das gnome-terminal oder den xterm maximiere, dann sollte doch vi damit keine probleme haben?!? 

was kann ich tun?

danke auch hier für eine hilfe,

grüsse, pierre

----------

## rojaro

weird ... hast du irgendwelche besonderen dinge inner .vimrc? ich hab n 2580x1024 setup (2x 1280x1024) und vim mit 9 pixelfont in fullscreen funktioniert bei mir perfekt ...

----------

## mcpi

sorry ich habe nicht mal eine .vimrc!

locate vimrc

/usr/portage/app-editors/gvim/files/gvimrc

/usr/portage/app-editors/vim/files/vimrc

/usr/portage/app-editors/vim-core/files/vimrc

grüsse, pierre

----------

## rojaro

was sagt denn 

```
echo $TERM
```

bei dir?

----------

## mcpi

echo $TERM

xterm

stimmt das? mal eine laienfrage, warum kommt da nicht gnome-terminal? xterm ist doch eine ganz andere "applikation".

danke für die aufklärung und die rücksicht.   :Wink: 

----------

## rojaro

xterm is schon richtig ... das gnome terminal ist halt auch nur ein "x terminal" und der TERM string gibt halt an welche sprache das terminal verwendet. aber ich denke mal das das gnometerminal halt nicht wirklich sauber ist. ich selbst verwende eigentlich nur aterm und fluxbox. frisst auch wesentlich weniger ram und cpu.

----------

## mcpi

nun aterm und multi-gnome-terminal beheben beide nicht das problem. bei beiden kommt ebenfalls die aussage "terminal too wide".

und nun? kennt ihr noch andere terminal-programme, welche z.bsp. das anlegen verschiedener profile, das gestalten von transparenten backgrounds und ähnlichen spielchen zulassen (welche ich alle dankend benutze  :Wink:  ).

ich würde ja (fast) darauf verzichten, wenn endlich mein vi-problem gelöst ist.

danke, grüsse,

pierre

ps: auf der konsole habe ich kein problem, da habe ich 1024x768, selbiges gilt für X, wenn ich diese auflösung unter X verwende, so kommt diese Fehlermeldung nicht!   :Confused: 

----------

## Miggi

Also ich hatte das Problem auch... Ich habe einfach vim geemergt und der hat keine Probleme damit. Ich finde vim sowieso besser als vi, er ist ja auch vIMproved  :Wink: 

am einfachsten gleich noch einen alias einrichten oder vi unmergen und einen softlink machen... und schon kannst du wie bisher weiterarbeiten.

Gruss

Michi

----------

## mcpi

hallo miggi,

yep danke DAS war die richtige Antwort! Du hast 100 Punkte   :Very Happy: 

jetzt benutze ich vim und eterm (<-- der macht ein besseres keyboard-handling was öäü und bild hoch und runter tasten usw. angeht)

vielen dank an alle die geholfen haben und viel spaß noch.

grüsse, pierre (der wieder ein problem weniger hat)   :Laughing: 

----------

